# Raketa Antarctic.



## Russ Cook (Feb 12, 2006)

Received this watch a few days ago,from Ukraine,great seller,its the first of three versions of this type of Raketa watch[with the six stations on]i am realy pleased with it,it is in very good condition,much better than expected.

This is my first 24 hour watch,it took me a while to get used to it[my stupidity  ]keeps great time,and was extremely cheap.

Regards,

Russ.


----------



## mel (Dec 6, 2006)

That's pretty well ok Russ. You should find the 24 hour dial a doddle after a while, and it certainly saves messing about with subtracting and adding 12 onto the time you see on the dial. Very handy for planning assaults on Tesco - precision Military Timings :grin:

Wear it and E N J O Y ! :yes;


----------



## Russ Cook (Feb 12, 2006)

mel said:


> That's pretty well ok Russ. You should find the 24 hour dial a doddle after a while, and it certainly saves messing about with subtracting and adding 12 onto the time you see on the dial. Very handy for planning assaults on Tesco - precision Military Timings :grin:
> 
> Wear it and E N J O Y ! :yes;


 :lol: Many thanks Mel,knowing my Wife,i have a feeling there will be several assaults on various shops,over the weekend.

Regards,

Russ.


----------

